# Jeep rims on my TT?



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

I saw these jeep rims and I really like them, might even look good on my car Anyone want to try a photoshop?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-JEEP-WRAN..._Car_Truck_Wheels&hash=item2a3a45ee8d&vxp=mtr


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

Or any opinions.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

They remind me of the euro A8 fat fives. Always liked them.


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## boobsapproved (Feb 12, 2014)

Should work as long as the adapters needed and the offset aren't totally weird. They'd look really cool I think!


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

Not bad like this either.











45mm offset doesn't that work? Obviously I'll need adapters maybe a spacer or 2 but I don't know anything about offsets. Thanks


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Not a photoshop, but it looks like it's been done on a mkIV:


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

lite1979 said:


> Not a photoshop, but it looks like it's been done on a mkIV:


Wow. Always someone coming through thanks. That's awesome. I'm 90% sure I'm gonna buy them is 45mm offset ok?


----------



## boobsapproved (Feb 12, 2014)

BoosTTd said:


> Wow. Always someone coming through thanks. That's awesome. I'm 90% sure I'm gonna buy them is 45mm offset ok?


Yeah you should be fine, I'd run like a 20mm front and 25mm in the rear for adapter probably. Bringing the offset to +25 and +20 respectfully. On a 7.5'' rim you ought not to rub too much depending on your drop.


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks a lot I really appreciate it. I just have tein S-tech springs with koni shocks.


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

Purchased. Thanks for the help guys. Can't wait to get them on. My motorcycles gonna get pushed back a little but it's all good


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

on a 7.5 rim you're going to need way more offset to get those somewhat flush. (IMO). 

I'd go final ET of 15 front 10 or even 0 rear. 

Put a small tire on it like that mk4 as well.


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

To be honest I really don't know what that means. I don't want to get too close since this is a daily driver and I drive a ton.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Steve has some on his s3. PM him and I'm sure he can tell you or sell you them


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

"ryne_em" has them on his TT on instagram. Not sure if hes on here.


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

lucpost said:


> "ryne_em" has them on his TT on instagram. Not sure if hes on here.


Damn thought I'd be the first. They aren't the exact same wheel but very similar.


----------



## 91MK2Jetta (Jul 25, 2012)

lucpost said:


> "ryne_em" has them on his TT on instagram. Not sure if hes on here.


i was just about to say that haha, i have both of you on my ig


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

Do you guys know where to get good spacers ?


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Neb said:


> on a 7.5 rim you're going to need way more offset to get those somewhat flush. (IMO).
> 
> I'd go final ET of 15 front 10 or even 0 rear.
> 
> Put a small tire on it like that mk4 as well.





BoosTTd said:


> To be honest I really don't know what that means. I don't want to get too close since this is a daily driver and I drive a ton.


He is saying the Jeep wheels in stock form will sit too far "inside" your TT wheel wells. Not only will you need to run adaptors because the bolt pattern is different, you need the adaptors to be very wide/thick to make the wheels look correct on your TT. Your TT bolt pattern is 5x100 and those Jeep wheels are 5x114.3. You will need to run adaptors to bolt those wheels to your car. The smallest thickness an adaptor usually comes is 15mm. The Jeep wheels have an offset of 45mm. If you ran 15mm adaptors front and rear you would wind up with a 30mm offset. This is close to your stock TT wheel offset and will still make the wheel sit "inside" the TT wheel well. The Jetta in the above pictures probably has 25mm, 30mm or even wider adaptors. 



BoosTTd said:


> Do you guys know where to get good spacers ?


If you don't have a stud conversion(pretty sure you don't) just go to 42DraftDesigns and get some 5x100 to 5x114.3 adaptors. My recommendation for a good looking setup on your car that is still drivable is one pair of 15mm or 20mm for the front and one pair of 20mm or 25mm for the rear.


----------



## eskimo87 (Sep 11, 2013)

omg !!

I had the same idea for some, they would look perfect. Better than the audi 5 spoke rims imo !! Do it and report back so i can do it


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Paging Doug...


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

https://www.motorsport-tech.com/


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

order from 42dd, i had poor experience with adaptec/motorsporttech. but id go with something that will put it around et15-20 in front and et10-15 in back. Even though i feel as anything under 8.5 is too narrow for a tt anyways.


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

Wheels came today. Can't wait to install them.


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

Well I was mistaken found out my wheels are 5x5 or 5x127 and since I can only find ebay adapters I'll custom order them from Motorsport tech. Here's my order. Let me know if I got something wrong please.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

I doubt the center bore for those wheels is 57.1. So you're going to need to figure that out if you want the wheels hub centric.


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

lucpost said:


> I doubt the center bore for those wheels is 57.1. So you're going to need to figure that out if you want the wheels hub centric.


Thanks didn't realize. It's 71.5. Is everything else correct. Not trying to have to order 4 more if I messed anything up


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

```

```



BoosTTd said:


> Wheels came today. Can't wait to install them.


Can't wait to see how this looks. Not half bad from the mock up.

Joe


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

BoosTTd said:


> Thanks didn't realize. It's 71.5. Is everything else correct. Not trying to have to order 4 more if I messed anything up


Yep, looks like it to me.

You may also want to make sure the lug holes on the wheels are big enough for 14x1.5. But they should be. Just try sliding one of your stock lugbolts through and if it goes through fine, you're ok.


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

lucpost said:


> Yep, looks like it to me.
> 
> You may also want to make sure the lug holes on the wheels are big enough for 14x1.5. But they should be. Just try sliding one of your stock lugbolts through and if it goes through fine, you're ok.


Thanks. I got the measurements from this


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

*Not sure if this is a concern for your set up but…*

stock TT lugs are conical. You might want to verify what the lug seats on the new wheels are, if they are ball seats then the conical lug bolts are not going to work.

Cheers!


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

So see if the lug bolts fit flush in the new rims first?


----------



## GTIR67 (Jun 9, 2010)

i have some jeep wheels on my car currently until i find something else.
slightly different and 17x8 though.:thumbup:

insert ****ty instagram picture here:beer:


----------

